# "Stock and Catch Trout"



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Does anybody know of the "Stock and Catch" trout fisherie in the Rocky River Metro Parks? I was reading an article on the metro parks website and I was wondering when and where that was?

Also locations on ponds that are stocked with rainbow trout near cleveland/medina?

Any help would be appreciated by many.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

ODNR has the spring trout stocking dates up. I would look at the list and see what is best for you. Unfortunely they only stocked a couple places last fall.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Check with the Medina Parks System. They stock Buckeye Woods and Plum Creek parks.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright thank you. I also saw that there are gonna be no more fall stockings again in Ohio?


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

They usually stock Rocky River starting in the first couple weeks in March all the way thru April. I think they put most of the trout in at Bonnie Park and at rt 82 in Strongsville. I havent heard of a set date yet but it should start soon


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Are those pelletheads or baby steelhead? It's a huge difference.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

The ones they stock in the East Branch Rocky in the Strongsville area are your regular put and take stocked rainbow trout, aka pellet heads. 

The baby steelhead(smolts) are stocked in the lower parts of the rivers and most people would agree it's unethical to intentionally fish for the steelhead smolts.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

fishinnick said:


> The baby steelhead(smolts) are stocked in the lower parts of the rivers and most people would agree it's unethical to intentionally fish for the steelhead smolts.


That's what I was thinking I did not want to mess with you steelheaders fishery.


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

paulboomer1 said:


> They usually stock Rocky River starting in the first couple weeks in March all the way thru April.


If anyone finds out when this is will they put the starting date? I can't wait for the PA opener. Cabin fever is really hitting me.


----------



## Landlocked (Feb 13, 2010)

The stockings in the East Branch have been listed the last few years on the Cleveland Metroparks website. They usually stock the river in a few spots between Bonnie Park and Wallace lake and they also put some in Wallace Lake.blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Shortdrift said:


> Check with the Medina Parks System. They stock Buckeye Woods and Plum Creek parks.


Unless they changed it, they have also stocked River Styx Park's pond with trout. I've never caught one there, but have seen them caught, & there are some dandy 'gills in there.
Mike


----------



## leetonia2 (Feb 20, 2012)

I subscibe to Wild Ohio eNews they have all the Ohio trout releases lited in this month posts.


----------



## Gooseman71 (Mar 28, 2009)

ohiotuber said:


> Unless they changed it, they have also stocked River Styx Park's pond with trout. I've never caught one there, but have seen them caught, & there are some dandy 'gills in there.
> Mike


Do you have to pay to fish there?


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Gooseman71 said:


> Do you have to pay to fish there?


There's a derby there the 28th of April for kids 15 and younger. MY little brother and his buddy are gonna be in it as I film them and they will be using the go pros for more footage.


----------



## BIGDADDYDB (Jul 1, 2006)

I think the ODNR only stocks a couple of lakes in Cuyahoga Co. and the rest of the stocking is done by the Cleveland Metro Parks so the ODNR site is not a lot of help. You can get the info on the CMP stockings on the Rocky River Fishing Report blog on their website...it's usually updated on Thursdays and one of the Rangers usually posts on this site as well

Here is a link: Good info

http://blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Gooseman71 said:


> Do you have to pay to fish there?


No fee. You must, of course, have a valid Ohio fishing license.
Mike


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'll be fishing wallace lake this sunday or next and I was wondering if I could take a walk to try to find some steelhead?


----------



## paulboomer1 (May 7, 2008)

take the parkway about a mile north past the falls area...there are some nice holes up thru that whole stretch. they cant get past the falls


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Alright back to this thread because it's easier but do they stock plum creek and buckeye woods in the fall?


----------

